# One Direction :heart:



## ghostly gossip (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everybody! I am making a new thread called one direction! We can talk anything about Them! My sister me start to like them so I started to give it a try. I am going to watch the movie so see ya and have fun ;D


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 8, 2013)

My one direction Louis doll!


----------



## Harriett72 (Sep 8, 2013)

The movie was so good


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 9, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> The movie was so good


----------



## BellaZilla (Sep 11, 2013)

A couple weeks ago Elizabeth Makalay Anna and me (my three friends) had a sleepover  then we whet to the movie theater and watched the movie our parents dropped us of at The theatre and they watched their movie and it was just us and 8 other girls in the theater it was awesome.


----------



## Harriett72 (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy 20th birthday niall


----------



## ghostly gossip (Sep 13, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> Happy 20th birthday niall


 YES happy b-day Niall! Loved the movie it was awsome


----------



## Harriett72 (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you ever been to a one direction concert?


----------



## ghostly gossip (Oct 2, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> Have you ever been to a one direction concert?


 No! But we went to a baseball game and 1D was playing RIGHT NEXT DOOR! Have u ever been to one?


----------



## Harriett72 (Oct 2, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> No! But we went to a baseball game and 1D was playing RIGHT NEXT DOOR! Have u ever been to one?


    No. I really want to go to one though.  Maybe next year.


----------



## ghostly gossip (Oct 3, 2013)

Harriett72 said:


> No. I really want to go to one though.  Maybe next year.


 Yeah I'm thinking I will go too!


----------

